# El parlante no anda



## sharkfe48 (Jul 24, 2011)

Buenas. Eh recibido de un pariente, un amplificador: un Electrovox valvetech de 90 con revert, pero tiene el inconveniente de que el parlante no anda. 
Ya lo probe con el parlate de un amigo, y anda de maravilla el amplificador.
Ya testie que no sea un error tonto como un cable en corte o algo asi.

Entonces mi preguntas es:
POR DONDE EMPIEZO PARA PODER REPARAR MI PARLANTE?

Ando muy corto de guita, ya que gasto mis pocos recursos en el estudio, por lo tanto comprar uno nuevo, no es una salida viable.

Espero resibir mucha ayuda para poder repararlo


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jul 24, 2011)

al menos donde yo vivo, hay 1 o 2 casas que reparan parlante y te lo arreglan por 2 monedas...mucho mas barato y rapido de lo que vas a hacerlo vos mismo


----------



## AntonioAA (Jul 25, 2011)

Juaz! Draco... somos vecinos , yo conozco uno, en Dgo. Silva.. cual es el otro?


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jul 25, 2011)

sisis TSP es en domingo silva...pero me dijeron que había otro más....averiguo y te digo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 25, 2011)

sharkfe48 dijo:


> Buenas. Eh recibido de un pariente, un amplificador: un Electrovox valvetech de 90 con revert, pero tiene el inconveniente de que el parlante no anda.
> Ya lo probe con el parlate de un amigo, y anda de maravilla el amplificador.
> Ya testie que no sea un error tonto como un cable en corte o algo asi.
> 
> ...


 

Empezá revisando que no estén rotos los cablecitos que van desde la bornera hasta el cono.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jul 25, 2011)

esas dos tripitas por lo general sobrevivien...pero suele cortarse apenas entran al cono...es decir que las tripitas estan bien pero debajo de las gotitas de brea es donde se cortan pues el alambre es mucho más delgado allí...

habria que desarmarlo de manera de ver la bobina del parlante...


----------



## AntonioAA (Jul 26, 2011)

El amigo de TSP es gran tipo , muy prolijo ... pero no le hables de parametros T/S !!!


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jul 26, 2011)

yo le hice fabricar un parlante 10" 40W 105dB/m etc etc y lo hizo muy pero muy bien...supongo que algo debe saber jejeje


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 26, 2011)

AntonioAA dijo:


> El amigo de*TSP*es gran tipo , muy prolijo ... pero no le hables de parametros T/S !!!


*TSP* ==> *T*hiele-*S*mall *P*arameters?


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Jul 26, 2011)

ezavalla dijo:


> *TSP* ==> *T*hiele-*S*mall *P*arameters?


¡Qué irónico! ¿Verdad?


----------



## AntonioAA (Jul 26, 2011)

JUAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  "Taller Santafesino de Parlantes" .......

Dije que NO es malo ... algun cookbook y mucha experiencia debe tener...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 26, 2011)

AntonioAA dijo:


> JUAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  "*T*aller *S*antafesino de *P*arlantes" .......


----------



## sharkfe48 (Jul 26, 2011)

Jajaja bueno gracias a todos por la opiniones, pero no me queda otra que llevarlo a reparar, me animo a desarmarlo, pero de todas formas voy a tener que comprar los conos nuevos y demas, asique mejor lo llevo. Vi unos videos de como repararlos, si alguien lo quieres pregunte nomas y les paso el link


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 26, 2011)

Acabo de traer dos woofers de 8' , pagué 120 pesos (30 dólares) por enconado completo del par en el Santiagueño de Bulogne Sur Mer y Corrientes.


----------



## sharkfe48 (Jul 26, 2011)

Yo compre un parlante de 10' de 250w a 8ohms solo 150 pesos la semana pasada, me parecio re barato, lastima que lo utilize para otra cosa.. Pero que dicen, barato no?


----------

